# Sismos Internacional - 2011



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

*Tópico para seguimentos de sismos ocorridos a nível internacional durante o ano de 2011.*


*Links úteis*


*Sismos Global:*

U.S. Geological Survey - U.S. Geological Survey
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/


*Sismos Europa/Mediterrâneo:*

European-Mediterranean Seismological Centre
http://www.emsc-csem.org/



*Tsunamis*

NOAA Pacific Tsunami Warning Center
http://www.prh.noaa.gov/pr/ptwc/

NOAA West Coast and Alaska Tsunami Information
http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/




*Sismos Portugal:*

Instituto de Meteorologia - Informação Sísmica
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismObservGeral.jsp

Instituto de Meteorologia - Comunicados Sismologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/sismologia/sismComunicadosActivos.jsp

Observatório Vulcanológico e Sismológico da Universidade dos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/

Instituto Geofísico Infante D Luiz
http://www.igidl.ul.pt/

Centro de Geofísica de Évora
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2011 às 17:50)

Sismo de magnitude 7.3 perto da Nova Caledónia

Um sismo de magnitude 7.3 na escala de Richter foi registado perto da Nova Caledónia, no Pacífico. 

O epicentro localiza-se a 124 quilómetros a nordeste de Tadine, nas Ilhas Lealdade, a uma profundidade de 7,2 quilómetros, de acordo com o Instituto Geológico dos EUA, que inicialmente referiu que esta seria de 33 quilómetros. 

Um sismo desta magnitude gera energia suficiente para a formação de um tsunami. Contudo, o Centro de Avisos de Tsunamis do Pacífico descartou para já essa possibilidade de um tsunami. 

Ainda não há dados sobre se o abalo terá causado vítimas ou danos nos arquipélagos da região.


Fonte:
IOL
http://diario.iol.pt/internacional/sismo-nova-caledonia-terramoto-pacificoq-tvi24/1225639-4073.html


7.3 M - LOYALTY ISLANDS
Preliminary Earthquake Report Magnitude 7.3 M 
Date-Time 13 Jan 2011 16:16:41 UTC
14 Jan 2011 03:16:41 near epicenter
13 Jan 2011 16:16:41 standard time in your timezone

Location 20.589S 168.547E 
Depth 7 km 
Distances 124 km (77 miles) NE (34 degrees) of Tadine, Loyalty Islands, New Caledonia
139 km (87 miles) SSW (213 degrees) of Isangel, Vanuatu
286 km (178 miles) NE (50 degrees) of NOUMEA, New Caledonia
1754 km (1090 miles) ENE (67 degrees) of Brisbane, Australia

Location Uncertainty Horizontal: 14.3 km; Vertical 0.5 km 
Parameters Nph = 111; Dmin = 999.9 km; Rmss = 0.94 seconds; Gp = 28°
M-type = M; Version = 7  
Event ID US c00012cx  


Fonte:
National Earthquake Information Center
U.S. Geological Survey


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

Sismo de 7,2 no Sudoeste do Paquistão

Um sismo de 7,2 de magnitude na escala de Richter atingiu esta terça-feira o Sudoeste do Paquistão. Segundo os serviços geológicos norte-americanos (USGS), o abalo teve epicentro a 84 quilómetros de profundidade e a cerca de 55 quilómetros de Dalbandin.

O abalo ocorreu pela 1h23 locais (20h23 em Lisboa) e o Centro de Alertas de Tsunami no Pacífico adiantou que, tendo ocorrido em terra, o sismo não causará um tsunami no Oceano Índico. Um abalo desta magnitude será capaz de provocar elevados danos, mas segundo informações iniciais divulgadas pela Reuters, a partir de relatos obtidos na região, os danos terão sido limitados, o que estará relacionado com o facto de a zona junto ao epicentro não ser densamente povoada.

O epicentro do sismo ocorreu a cerca de 255 quilómetros da cidade de Kalat, no Paquistão, a 310 quilómetros de Zahedan, no Irão, onde vivem cerca de 570 mil pessoas, a cerca de uma centena de quilómetros da cidade paquistanesa de Quetta (560 mil habitantes) e a mais de 1000 quilómetros da capital, Islamabad.

No ano passado o Paquistão foi devastado por violentas cheias que deixaram cerca de 10 milhões de desalojados. E um sismo de 7,6 de magnitude a cerca de 95 quilómetros de Islamabad, a 8 de Outubro de 2005, causou cerca de 70 mil mortos.

Fonte:
Publicohttp://www.publico.pt/Mundo/sismo-de-72-no-sudoeste-do-paquistao_1475943




EDIT:
EMSC earthquake notification Magnitude 7.3 18/01/2011 20:23 SOUTHWESTERN PAKISTAN These parameters are preliminary and subject to revisions.For updates, please consult: http://www.emsc-csem.org  A magnitude 7.3 earthquake has occurred SOUTHWESTERN PAKISTAN at:28.78N 63.97E Depth 70km 18/01/2011 at 20:23:24 (Universal Time) Earthquake location with respect to nearby cities:280 km NW Khuzdar (pop 141227, local time 01:23:24.1 2011-01-19)47 km W Dalbandin (pop 14621, local time 01:23:24.1 2011-01-19)


Registo da Universidade de Évora:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 10:16)

Sismo de 6.0 no Tajiquistão as 02:45h, hora portuguesa. Não ha para já registo de vitimas nem danos materias. O epicentro localizou-se na região montanhosa a Este do pais, junto da fronteira com a China a 80 km de profundidade.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2011 às 21:44)

Sismo de magnitude 6.8 registado Chile

Um sismo de mangnitude 6.8 na escala de Richter foi registado esta sexta-feira no Chile.

De acordo com o Instituto Geológico dos EUA, o epicentro registou-se a 45 quilómetros a norte de Conceição, a uma profundidade de 28 quilómetros.

O abalo foi sentido entre as regiões de Valparaíso e La Araucanía, segundo a edição electrónica do jornal «El Mercúrio»

A mesma publicação dá conta que se registaram cortes de electricidade e de linhas telefónicas.

O «El Mercúrio» refere que na zona costeira da região de Maule as pessoas estão a dirigir-se para zonas mais altas, com receio da possibilidade de um tsunami, embora não tenha havido qualquer aviso nesse sentido. 

Fonte:
TVI24
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacion...terramoto-sismo-chile-tvi24/1232554-4073.html




Chile: Sismo de 7 graus na costa do Chile
11 de Fevereiro de 2011, 20:56

Um forte terramoto, com magnitude de 7 graus sacudiu a costa do Chile esta sexta-feira, a 72 km da cidade de Concepción, informou o Instituto Geofísico Americano (USGS).

O sismo atingiu às 20h05 (TMG)  a costa de Bio-Bio, a mesma região do centro do Chile que foi devastada por um tremor de magnitude 8,8 em 27 de fevereiro de 2010. Desconhecem-se ainda as eventuais consequências deste novo abalo.

@ SAPO com AFP 
http://noticias.sapo.pt/info/artigo/1129278.html


----------



## HotSpot (22 Fev 2011 às 07:53)

Magnitude de 6,3 na escala de Richter
Sismo na Nova Zelândia faz pelo menos 65 mortos 

http://www.publico.pt/Mundo/sismo-na-nova-zelandia-faz-pelo-menos-65-mortos_1481492



















[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=be2_1298350675"]LiveLeak.com - New Zealand Christchurch Earthquake, rocks crush a building[/ame]

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ee7_1298346558"]LiveLeak.com - Video from Christchurch NZ Earthquake[/ame]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Fev 2011 às 15:49)

Sismo na Nova Zelândia Sismo 2011-02-22 (IM)

No dia 21 de Fevereiro de 2011, pelas 23:51 UTC (às 12:51 de 22 de Fevereiro hora local) ocorreu na Ilha do Sul da Nova Zelândia um sismo de magnitude 6.3. O sismo teve foco muito superficial e epicentro próximo da cidade de Christchurch, com uma população a rondar as 400 mil pessoas. Segundo as agências noticiosas, há a reportar 65 vítimas mortais e elevados danos materiais. O sismo ocorre num contexto tectónico dominado pela interacção entre as placas australiana e do pacífico. Este evento poderá estar associado ao sismo ocorrido a 2 de Setembro de 2010 com Magnitude 7.0. Este sismo foi detectado em todas as estações da rede sísmica nacional tendo as primeiras ondas do sismo sido registadas às 00:11 UTC. Até este momento ocorreram 6 réplicas com magnitude superior a 4, sendo 2 delas acima de 5.
Sismograma:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte:
IM

Entretanto:
Sismo na Nova Zelândia desprendeu 30 milhões toneladas de gelo

O sismo de 6,3 na escala Richter, que hoje devastou Christchurch, na Nova Zelândia, foi suficientemente forte para desprender 30 milhões de toneladas de gelo do glaciar Tasman no parque nacional Mt. Cook, segundo o New Zealand Herald.

O jornal neozelandês refere que passageiros de duas embarcações foram atingidos por ondas de mais de 3,5 metros de altura quando o gelo caiu para o lago Terminal, junto ao glaciar Tasman.

Um responsável turístico da zona afirmou ao jornal que enormes icebergs se formaram no lago, que balançaram com grandes ondas durante 30 minutos.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

*“Ver isto na televisão é uma coisa, sentir é outra. É indescritível”*

“Nunca tinha sentido nada assim. Ver na televisão é uma coisa, mas estar no meio é outra. É indescritível”, contou à Lusa Elia Ribeiro, contactada telefonicamente em Christchurch, onde vive com o marido, hispano-australiano, e os quatro filhos (três rapazes de 15, 11 e 8 anos e uma menina de dois anos). O marido estava na altura do sismo em viagem de trabalho na Austrália.
A cidade de Christchurch, a segunda da Nova Zelândia, foi atingida na terça-feira por um sismo de magnitude 6,3 na escala de Richter que provocou pelo menos 75 mortos e 300 desaparecidos. A portuguesa, de 36 anos, que se mudou da cidade australiana de Sydney para Christchurch apenas a 28 de dezembro do ano passado, contou à Lusa que quando o sismo ocorreu estava com a filha mais nova num centro comercial.
“Não sei como aquilo não caiu tudo em cima de nós. Caiu tudo à minha volta. Vidros partidos e outras coisas. Só não caiu em cima de nós. Tinha um anjo à minha volta”, disse. “Ficámos sem saber o que fazer. E quando aquilo parou e saímos estava tudo partido cá fora. O cimento partido. Havia água por todo o lado. Ficou tudo inundado em 10 minutos. A água chegava à porta do carro”, recordou.
Com a filha, e depois de ter ficado “meia hora a tremer”, meteu-se no carro e foi recolher o filho mais velho à escola “ali a cinco minutos de distância”, onde“felizmente não havia feridos”. Chegar à escola dos dois rapazes mais novos foi bastante mais complicado, com estradas cortadas, um “caos” no centro, muita água pelas ruas e as dificuldades no acesso. Sem comunicações, só conseguiu ver os filhos “quase às 6 da tarde”, várias horas depois do sismo.
“O sismo foi às 12:12 [hora local]. Estive ali meia hora a tremer e depois não parei. Fui à escola do mais velho. Mas só consegui chegar às 6 à escola dos mais pequenos. Estavam capazes de morrer”, disse. “Felizmente, aconteceu na hora de almoço. Os miúdos estavam todos cá fora a brincar. Caíram alguns vidros e há alguns edifícios danificados mas felizmente não aconteceu nada de grave a ninguém ali”, explicou.
Quase 24 horas depois do sismo, e ainda sem luz, Elia Ribeiro disse que passou a noite “com muita preocupação”, na sala de casa com os filhos. “Dormimos todos juntos na sala. Foi uma noite terrível porque durante a noite sentiram-se muitos abanões”, disse, explicando que na sua zona várias casas, as mais antigas, foram parcialmente destruídas.
“A cidade continua sem luz. O telefone fixo não funciona e o móvel vai funcionando, mas porque o carrego no carro. Os vizinhos já vieram saber de mim. Há muita solidariedade por aqui”, acrescentou.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## SicoStorm (23 Fev 2011 às 20:38)

Estarmos a passar por um período critico Janeiro/Fevereiro ,muito rico em movimentos da crosta, fruto da acumulação de muita energia acumulada. É nesta altura do ano, a partir da passagem da Terra pelo periélio ,logo tem maior velocidade de translação ,é que as forças tendem em se fazer sentir .
 Qualquer ser Humano se sente impotente perante estes massacres em massa .


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Mais um sismo na nova zelândia!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 00:46)

Chile sofre sismo de 6,2 graus, sem vítimas


Um sismo com a magnitude de 6,2 graus na escala de Ritcher foi registado hoje no norte do Chile, na província de Tarapaca.

O sismo ocorreu às 9:31 locais, e não há, até ao momento, qualquer registo de vítimas ou danos materiais.

O epicentro foi localizado a mais de 80 quilómetros de profundidade e foi sentido também no Peru.

Fonte:
http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=250885


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Mar 2011 às 00:51)

Sismo de 6.6 nas Ilhas Salomão.

6.6 M - SOLOMON ISLANDS
Preliminary Earthquake Report Magnitude 	6.6 M
Date-Time 	

    * 7 Mar 2011 00:09:38 UTC
    * 7 Mar 2011 11:09:38 near epicenter
    * 7 Mar 2011 00:09:38 standard time in your timezone

Location 	10.363S 160.759E
Depth 	30 km
Distances 	

    * 129 km (80 miles) W (274 degrees) of Kira Kira, Solomon Islands
    * 133 km (83 miles) SE (138 degrees) of HONIARA, Solomon Islands
    * 180 km (112 miles) S (178 degrees) of Auki, Solomon Islands
    * 1488 km (925 miles) E (95 degrees) of PORT MORESBY, Papua New Guinea

Location Uncertainty 	Horizontal: 14.1 km; Vertical 1.0 km
Parameters 	Nph = 339; Dmin = 135.8 km; Rmss = 1.00 seconds; Gp = 43°
M-type = M; Version = B
Event ID 	US b0001q9i 

Fonte:
USGS Earthquake Hazards Program

Registo na nossa rede sísmica:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Mar 2011 às 10:00)

7.2 M - NEAR EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
Preliminary Earthquake Report Magnitude 	7.2 M
Date-Time 	

    * 9 Mar 2011 02:45:18 UTC
    * 9 Mar 2011 11:45:18 near epicenter
    * 9 Mar 2011 02:45:18 standard time in your timezone

Location 	38.510N 142.792E
Depth 	14 km
Distances 	

    * 169 km (105 miles) E (80 degrees) of Sendai, Honshu, Japan
    * 196 km (122 miles) SE (133 degrees) of Morioka, Honshu, Japan
    * 221 km (137 miles) ENE (66 degrees) of Fukushima, Honshu, Japan
    * 416 km (258 miles) NE (40 degrees) of TOKYO, Japan

Location Uncertainty 	Horizontal: 12.8 km; Vertical 1.8 km
Parameters 	Nph = 469; Dmin = 390.7 km; Rmss = 1.06 seconds; Gp = 28°
M-type = M; Version = B
Event ID 	US b0001r57 

Fonte:
USGS Earthquake Hazards Program


Japão emite alerta de tsunami após forte sismo na sua costa

Um terramoto de 7.2 atingiu o Japão esta noite, com epicentro no oceano Pacífico, a 160 km da costa este de Honshu - a maior ilha do país e onde se situa Tóquio. Os seus efeitos sentiram-se na capital, a 270 km do epicentro.

Na sequência do tremor de terra, que aconteceu a cerca de 14 km da superfície, as autoridades japonesas emitiram um alerta de tsunami.

Apesar da intensidade do sismo, a altura prevista do tsunami é apenas de 0,5 m.

Os receios chegaram até à longínqua costa do Paquistão, onde o Centro de Tsunamis emitiu um alerta, avança a Associated Press of Pakistan. Considera-se que o abalo que atingiu a costa de Honshu "tem o potencial" para criar um tsunami na costa paquistanesa.

Em terra, o terramoto não parece ter causado muitos estragos, mas foi bem sentido. O correspondente da CNN em Tóquio, a 270 km do epicentro, diz que naquela cidade a terra a tremeu durante cerca de três minutos; não houve, no entanto, tendo danos significativos.

O Japão é uma das zonas mais activas em termos sísmicos.

Fonte:
SOL

Registo na nossa rede Sísmica:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Entretanto, até ao momento o mesmo já foi seguido de 11 replicas superiores a magnitude 5.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mar 2011 às 06:17)

*Re: Seguimento Asia 2011*

-----------

*Nota Moderação:*
*Devido à quantidade de mensagens, o sismo e o tsunami do Japão e Pacífico passam a ser seguidos em tópico dedicado:*

 Sismo 8.9 e Tsunami  no Japão/Pacífico - 11 Março 2011

-----------



Acabei de presenciar um terremoto fortissimo estava durmindo e acordei com tudo chaqualhando, nesse mes ja e a terceira vez que ocorre terremotos forte aqui em nagano.

  Muito estranho porque moro a 10 anos aqui e nunca ouve tantos terremotos seguidos.
  O canal de meteorologia esta travado mais tenho noticias que esta a ocorrer terremotos frequentes começou outro agora inquanto escrevo !


----------



## Quebec (16 Mar 2011 às 20:01)

Não sei se terá alguma coisa a ver com o sismo do Japão, mas aqui tivémos um sismo de 5.0 á cerca de 2 horas atrás, a casa tremeu toda e só não foi pior porque durou muito pouco. Nalgumas zonas como Otawa foram registados danos em prédios e mais perto do centro do sismo uma igreja ficou sériamente danificada assim como o edificio da camara, uma ponte aqui no quebec ficou totalmente destruida.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2010/06/23/tor-earthquake.html


----------



## Pixie (24 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

*Sismo Myanmar*

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/24/myanmar.quake/index.html?hpt=T2


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

Deixo aqui um link que encontrei, com animações da actividade sismica mundial uma semana:

http://www.blurredistinction.com/test/quakes.htm


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2011 às 00:17)

*Alerta de tsunami no Japão*

Um novo sismo de 6.5 na escala de Richter fez tremer o norte do Japão e levou ao alerta para um eventual tsunami. O aviso está a ser divulgado pelos media nipónicos e pelas autoridades meteorológicas norte-americanas.
A televisão NHK diz que uma onda com, pelo menos, 50 centímetros vai chegar às costas do distrito de Miyagi, já muito fustigado pelo forte tremor de terra de 11 de Março. Não há, para já, notícia de vítimas ou estragos após mais este abalo sísmico.

Renascença


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2011 às 00:28)

*Japão: Sismo de 6,5 ao largo do nordeste... (ATUALIZADA)*

Osaka, Japão, 28 mar (Lusa) - Um sismo de magnitude 6,5 foi registado ao largo do nordeste do Japão e foi emitido um alerta de tsunami pela prefeitura de Miyagi, a mais atingida pela catástrofe de 11 de março, anunciou hoje a Agência Meteorológica japonesa. 

O Instituto de Geofísica norte-americano (USGS) também registou uma magnitude de 6,5 na escala aberta de Richter. Precisou que o sismo, a um profundidade de seis quilómetros, ocorreu às 07:42 locais (*23:23 em Lisboa*), a uma centena de quilómetros da cidade de Sendai, destruída pelo terramoto e tsunami de 11 de março.
Este novo sismo trata-se provavelmente de uma réplica do abalo de magnitude 9 ocorrido há 17 dias, uma vez que se registou na mesma região do Oceano Pacífico. A Agência Meteorológica japonesa emitiu uma aviso à população costeira de Miyagi sobre a possibilidade de um tsunami com 50 centímetros de altura poder atingir o litoral.

Lusa

*JAPAN METEOROLOGICAL AGENCCY:*

http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/indexe.html


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2011 às 14:33)

Mais um ao largo do Japão, agora com magnitude *6,1*.



> *Magnitude 6.1 - OFF THE EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN*
> 2011 March 29 10:54:33 UTC
> 
> Earthquake Details
> ...









Fonte: http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0002dr3.php#details


----------



## F_R (7 Abr 2011 às 17:48)

Japão: Sismo de 7,4 registado na costa nordeste

Um sismo com a magnitude de 7,4 na escala aberta de Richter foi esta quinta-feira registado na costa nordeste do Japão, e foi lançado um alerta de tsunami.

O terramoto ocorreu na mesma zona onde foi registado o forte sismo do passado dia 11 de Março, que foi seguido de um tsunami e a combinação dos dois fenómenos naturais provocou a morte de cerca de 12 mil pessoas.  
O abalo foi registado às 23h34 locais (14h34 de Lisboa) e o epicentro localizou-se a 40 quilómetros de profundidade, no mar, defronte da província  de Miyagi, a mais afectada pelo terramoto de Março, que teve a magnitude de 9,0.  
Na sequência do sismo, os prédios em Tóquio abanaram cerca de um minuto. 
De acordo com as agências internacionais, o abalo não afectou a central nuclear de Fukushima, que já se ecnontra com fugas de radioactividade provocadas pelo sismo de 11 de Março.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## F_R (7 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Sismo de 6.5 no México
Um sismo de magnitude 6.5 na escala de Richter abalou, esta quinta-feira, o estado de Veracruz, no México. A agência noticiosa Reuters avançou que, até ao momento, não foram confirmados quaisquer danos ou feridos.

O epicentro do terramoto foi localizado a cerca de 590 quilómetros da Cidade do México, a uma profundidade de 167,4 quilómetros.
O sismo foi sentido na capital mexicana, tendo sido evacuadas escolas,  hotéis e outros edifícios.
Segundo a Reuters, não foram registados danos ou feridos.

Correio da manhã


----------



## F_R (5 Mai 2011 às 23:16)

Forte sismo novamente no Japão
A região do Japão devastada pelo terramoto e pelo tsunami de 11 de Março foi atingida na sexta-feira (hora local) por um forte sismo, anunciou o Instituto de Geofísica norte-americano (USGS).


O abalo, de magnitude 6,1, foi registado às 00h58 locais (15h58 de quinta-feira em Lisboa), com epicentro situado 276 quilómetros a leste de Sendai, a principal cidade do nordeste do Japão, na ilha de Honshu, e a uma profundidade de 24 quilómetros, precisou o USGS.   
As primeiras informações não referiram vítimas ou danos materiais, e não foi registada ameaça de tsunami.   
A acividade telúrica tem sido particularmente intensa no Japão desde o terramoto de magnitude 9,0 em 11 de Março, e que provocou um arrasador tsunami, com um balanço total de cerca de 28 mil mortos.   

Correio da manhã


----------



## F_R (6 Mai 2011 às 00:27)

Parece que também houve um sismo hoje no México.

Mas isto agora é assim, quando treme no Japão acontece o mesmo no México


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mai 2011 às 10:24)

F_R disse:


> Parece que também houve um sismo hoje no México.
> 
> Mas isto agora é assim, quando treme no Japão acontece o mesmo no México



Não, ambos são simplesmente normais. Ambos em zonas de subducção. Ambos em zonas muito activas, alias, o do Japão nem se fala, porque aquilo esta constantemente a abanar, e no local onde ocorreu o do México também é uma zona muito instável, muito recentemente (Geologicamente) houve mais fortes na mesma zona.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mai 2011 às 18:04)

Pessoal!!
5.2 na cordilheira Bética!!! Em Espanha!!

Preliminary Earthquake Report Magnitude 	5.3 Mb
Date-Time 	

    11 May 2011 16:47:26 UTC
    11 May 2011 18:47:26 near epicenter
    11 May 2011 16:47:26 standard time in your timezone

Location 	37.697N 1.555W
Depth 	1 km
Distances 	

    50 km (31 miles) SW (231 degrees) of Murcia, Spain
    119 km (74 miles) SW (233 degrees) of Alicante, Spain
    125 km (77 miles) NE (39 degrees) of Almeria, Spain
    355 km (221 miles) SSE (148 degrees) of MADRID, Spain

Location Uncertainty 	Horizontal: 14.0 km; Vertical 6.2 km
Parameters 	Nph = 297; Dmin = 301.7 km; Rmss = 1.24 seconds; Gp = 43°
M-type = Mb; Version = 7
Event ID 	US c0003c5s 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte:
CGE
e
National Earthquake Information Center
U.S. Geological Survey


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2011 às 18:21)

Eu recebi o email do IM e fiquei  mesmo. Isso é normal, apesar de ser ali perto do Mediterrâneo?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mai 2011 às 18:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu recebi o email do IM e fiquei  mesmo. Isso é normal, apesar de ser ali perto do Mediterrâneo?



Normal é totalmente, a cadeia Bética esta ainda em formação... 
Mas é o mais forte na zona desde que há registos garantidamente (Superficial)

Agora esperamos as noticias!! 
Porque existe ums povoação bem perto a 7Km que deve ter estragos...
Dado que o primeiro abalo foi reportado e o mais forte ainda ninguém de lá disse nada...


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2011 às 18:32)

Queria fazer uma pergunta aos meus colegas: 

precisamente às 17h48 (hora no computador) a cadeira na qual estava sentado oscilou um pouco e senti aquilo que se assemelhava quase a uma pequena tontura. Estou em Almada, mais concretamente em Cacilhas, e também recebi há pouco o e-email do IM, mas não sei ao certo se de facto terei sentido este sismo ou se terá sido mera coincidência. Moro num 17º andar, já agora, e sei que nos andares mais altos se sentem mais as vibrações, mas será possível ter sentido este sismo ou estarei a imaginar coisas?


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mai 2011 às 18:51)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Normal é totalmente, a cadeia Bética esta ainda em formação...
> Mas é o mais forte na zona desde que há registos garantidamente (Superficial)
> 
> Agora esperamos as noticias!!
> ...


*Cinco mortos*
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1849669

Não notei aqui.


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

Bolas, pelo menos cinco mortos e graves prejuízos materiais?


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2011 às 18:59)

A TVE 24 diz que existe entre 2 a 5 mortos em Lorca. Existe muitos estragos em carros, casas e até sinos da igreja caíram.


----------



## mig500 (11 Mai 2011 às 19:05)

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/directo-la-1/

directo

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...-iglesia-lorca-tras-primer-terremoto/1098063/


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2011 às 19:06)

Não se alarmem que não é nada de anormal.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não se alarmem que não é nada de anormal.



Sim Mário, Tal como eu disse não é nada de anormal.
Mas é o mais forte da Cadeia Bética já registado. (desde que se fazem os registos)


----------



## DRC (11 Mai 2011 às 19:17)

Não sei se souberam desta história, mas deixou muitos italianos em pânico.

*Roma em pânico com profecia sobre terramoto*

Um terramoto destruirá, esta quarta-feira, a cidade de Roma, diz uma profecia que corre há meses na Internet com tal grau de certeza na sua confirmação que gerou uma espécie de psicose colectiva entre os habitantes da capital italiana. 

Os repetidos avisos de especialistas, assegurando de que não há nada a temer, caíram em saco roto, ante o temor colectivo da concretização da profecia que dá como certa a destruição de Roma por um sismo. Muitos habitantes preparam-se para abandonar a Cidade Eterna, ainda esta terça-feira, para assistirem, de longe, à destruição, ou não, de Roma.

Sem que sejam, para já, números oficiais, calcula-se que um total entre 15 e 20% de funcionários faltem ao trabalho, por comparação com o mesmo período do ano passado. Espera-se também que muitas crianças faltem à escola e o encerramento de lojas e escritórios.

O clima de pânico não tem parado de aumentar. Nos telefones da Protecção Civil têm caído inúmeras chamadas de pessoas assustadas ante a possibilidade de profecia se concretizar.

A profecia, já baptizada como o "síndrome do 11 de Maio", baseia-se nas previsões supostamente de Raffaele Bendandi, um cientista autodidacta, astrónomo que descobriu quatro novos planetas há 99 anos e entusiasta da sismografia. Alcançou notoriedade na época de Mussolini, que lhe concedeu o título de "Cavaliere".

Será lenda urbana o rumor que corre de que Bendandi, que morreu em 1979, depositou em 1931 na Academia Pontifica das Ciências um dossier com várias previsões até ao ano 2025, entre as quais, a de que um terrível terremoto destruirá Roma a 11 de Maio de 2011. 

Informação retirada do Jornal de Notícias online.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

DRC disse:


> Não sei se souberam desta história, mas deixou muitos italianos em pânico.



Quando o Berlusconi não vem na revista Maria inventam-se esse tipo de tretas


----------



## Microburst (11 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

As imagens da TVE são impressionantes, de facto. Então quando captaram em directo a queda do campanário da igreja de Murcia... 

Entretanto o número de vítimas mortais adiantadas pela estação de televisão pública espanhola situa-se entre as 5 e as 7.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2011 às 19:36)

Microburst disse:


> As imagens da TVE são impressionantes, de facto. Então quando captaram em directo a queda do campanário da igreja de Murcia...
> 
> Entretanto o número de vítimas mortais adiantadas pela estação de televisão pública espanhola situa-se entre as 5 e as 7.



O El País indica 7 mortos.


----------



## F_R (11 Mai 2011 às 19:46)

Afinal não foi em Roma


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2011 às 20:00)

F_R disse:


> Afinal não foi em Roma



Agora vem a coincidências das datas acerca do 11. Tal como foi o sismo do Japão e do Chile e o alinhamento dos planetas e a história do profeta. Há para aí material para encher a net de história da carochinha nos próximos tempos.

Vamos lá ver se não se chega há conclusão que a culpa do sismo é dos gansos constipados na Austrália ou do PSD.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mai 2011 às 20:34)

Já estão contabilizados 10 mortos.


----------



## Agreste (11 Mai 2011 às 20:53)

Dá-me a entender que a maior parte da construção resistiu sem problemas mas Lorca tem uns 80 mil habitantes.

Um pouco invulgar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2011 às 21:23)

*Nº telefone de emergência - 900 117 816

Nº de desalojados - 10 000*

*VÍDEOS: Tecle* *aqui*

*Interior confirma 10 muertos tras el seísmo de Lorca*

El Ministerio del Interior ha confirmado que ya son 10 los fallecidos tras el seísmo registrado esta tarde en Lorca. El Presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero,, ha ordenado el despliegue de la Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME) a la zona, dado el grado de devastación tras los dos terremotos registrados esta tarde. 
Según confirma la web de La Moncloa, Rodríguez Zapatero ha recibido información del terremoto cuando se encontraba con Su Majestad el Rey. Ambos se han puesto en contacto con el presidente de la Región de Murcia para recabar información.
Previamente, la ciudad había sido sacudida por un primer terremoto de inrtensidad 4,4 que solo causó daños materiales, destacando la evacuación de una residencia de ancianos. Con el segundo terremoto, sí se produeron daños de mayor intensidad en distintos inmuebles de la localidad, según informaron fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en un comunicado.
El primer seismo se produjo sobre las 17.05 horas y según las mismas fuentes, ha podido sentirse en gran parte de la Región de Murcia. En concreto, en Cartagena, Águilas, Murcia, Mazarrón e incluso en numerosos municipios de Albacete, Jaén --incluida la capital--  y Almería. El epicentro del movimiento sísmico se ha registrado a cuatro kilómetros al este de Lorca, según ha declarado el alcalde de este municipio, Francisco Jódar, quien ha señalado que se han registrado caída de losas y cornisas en el casco urbano. Tras este primer movimiento, el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias, '1-1-2' ha recibido unas 245 llamadas.
Un segundo terremoto fue registrado antes de la siete de la tarde, en este caso con una intensidad  de 5,2 grados. Al parecer, ha causado daños en edificios como el Campanario de la Iglesia de San Diego, el tejado del asilo, la Torre del Espolón del Castillo de Lorca y la caía de una pared pudo ser la causa de las víctimas mortales.
Por este motivo, el Ayuntamiento de Lorca ha activado el Plan de Emergencias municipal mientras que el Gobierno murciano ha puesto en marcha el nivel 1 del Plan de Emergencias ante el Riesgo Sísmico de la Comunidad Autónoma de Murcia (Sismimur), y el consejero de Justicia, Manuel Campos, se ha desplazado al lugar. El puesto de mando de Emergencias ha sido instalado en la plaza del Ayuntamiento y las autoridades regionales han pedido calma.
Jódar ha descartado daños personales en el primer seismo pero ha avanzado que una llamada ha alertado de la caída de parte de la torre del convento Virgen de las Huertas. Asimismo, efectivos del Ayuntamiento de Lorca se han visto obligados a evacuar una residencia de mayores y consta que el terremoto ha provocado daños en viviendas particulares y edificios del casco urbano, y de patrimonio histórico como el Santuario de la Virgen de la Huerta, además de otros templos, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes municipales
Al parecer, la mayoría de avisos recibidos en el Teléfono Único de Emergencias proceden del municipio de Lorca, y no tanto de sus pedanías, aunque las llamadas se extienden por los municipios de Águilas y Cartagena. 

europapress.es


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Mai 2011 às 22:23)

Por azar, foi um sismo muito superficial... 
Esse foi o principal problema... Se não estou em erro, o "nosso" sismo de Dezembro de 2009 teve uma magnitude superior (cerca de 6.0) mas foi mais profundo e o epicentro localizou-se longe de centros urbanos (foi no mar, longe da costa). Um voto de pesar e um abraço solidário aos afectados.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Mai 2011 às 23:28)

*Lorca sufre más de una veintena de réplicas, la penúltima de ellas de 4 grados de intensidad*

El municipio de Lorca ha sufrido desde primeras horas de la tarde del miércoles un total de 23 réplicas, la penúltima de ellas a las 22.37 horas de cuatro grados de intensidad, según ha informado a Europa Press el Instituto Geográfico Nacional.

Diário SIGLO XXI.com


----------



## irpsit (12 Mai 2011 às 01:00)

O sismo dificilmente podes ter sentido. Foi pequeno e tão longe!

Pode ser só coincidência, uma muito certeira, dada a probabilidade de as duas coisas, uma tontura e oscilação ocorrer ao mesmo tempo que o sismo. Até porque a ser verdade, as ondas sísmicas demoram tempo a chegar até Portugal!

Uma hipótese extremamente especuladora poderia ser uma libertação de energia eléctrica pelas rochas ao longo da separação de placas, e que sentiste. É de facto curioso.

Há uns tempos senti aqui uma vibração na Islandia, 8 minutos apos ocorrer um pequeno sismo de magnitude 1.0, a cerca de 10km daqui (o primeiro em muitas semanas, na zona). Obviamente não foi o sismo que senti, pois 8 minutos é muito atraso, mas foi ou uma coincidência engraçada, ou algo que não consigo explicar.





Microburst disse:


> Queria fazer uma pergunta aos meus colegas:
> 
> precisamente às 17h48 (hora no computador) a cadeira na qual estava sentado oscilou um pouco e senti aquilo que se assemelhava quase a uma pequena tontura. Estou em Almada, mais concretamente em Cacilhas, e também recebi há pouco o e-email do IM, mas não sei ao certo se de facto terei sentido este sismo ou se terá sido mera coincidência. Moro num 17º andar, já agora, e sei que nos andares mais altos se sentem mais as vibrações, mas será possível ter sentido este sismo ou estarei a imaginar coisas?


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mai 2011 às 12:27)

Microburst disse:


> Queria fazer uma pergunta aos meus colegas:
> 
> precisamente às 17h48 (hora no computador) a cadeira na qual estava sentado oscilou um pouco e senti aquilo que se assemelhava quase a uma pequena tontura. Estou em Almada, mais concretamente em Cacilhas, e também recebi há pouco o e-email do IM, mas não sei ao certo se de facto terei sentido este sismo ou se terá sido mera coincidência. Moro num 17º andar, já agora, e sei que nos andares mais altos se sentem mais as vibrações, mas será possível ter sentido este sismo ou estarei a imaginar coisas?



A tua descrição assemelha-se á que senti em Outubro ou Setembro, já não me recordo. passado quando foi registado um sismo 3.4 aqui na zona de Castelo Branco. Na altura, isto foi cerca do meio-dia, e de repente comecei a bater com os pés no chão, também senti um desconforto na coluna vertebral.... Só soube o que tinha acontecido quando vi as notícias .

Por isso diria que é plausível, até porque os edifícios modernos oscilam com o vento, e normalmente são mais sensíveis a esses eventos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mai 2011 às 23:59)

O EMSC neste link tem a informação pormenorizada sobre o sismo http://www.emsc-csem.org/Page/index.php?id=199 , com vários documentos em pdf, mapas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2011 às 20:18)

Há alguns dias, tenho vindo a seguir no Twitter e ele prevê os sismos antes de acontecerem. http://twitter.com/#!/QuakeRedAlert


----------



## Lightning (14 Mai 2011 às 23:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há alguns dias, tenho vindo a seguir no Twitter e ele prevê os sismos antes de acontecerem. http://twitter.com/#!/QuakeRedAlert



Algarvio1980, estive a ver o link, e simplesmente (presumo que compreenda isto que vou dizer) fiquei com muitas, muitas questões..

Resumindo tudo a uma única questão: como é possível eles conseguirem prever os terramotos com 90% de fiabilidade (segundo esta própria página do twitter afirma)?

Simplesmente quando aparecem os comentários a confirmar que realmente aconteceram os terramotos, fico... 

É que, por exemplo, eu também podia criar uma página do twitter a referir que iam haver terramotos nesta e noutra parte do mundo, sem especificar onde. Mas, eles prevêem para uma certa e determinada área, quero com isto dizer que o fazem com _alguma_ precisão. Como é possível?..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Mai 2011 às 23:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há alguns dias, tenho vindo a seguir no Twitter e ele prevê os sismos antes de acontecerem. http://twitter.com/#!/QuakeRedAlert



Mas vamos lá ver uma coisa...
Quem é este ele???!!!
Temos aqui algum que perceba do assunto e tenha meios para lá chegar ou temos aqui um "profeta".
Vamos lá ter cuidado com isto.. Se isto pega moda e as pessoas começam a acreditar neste tipo de coisas vão haver vagas de pânico e depois não se passa nada. 
Quem é?
Como faz?
Isto para mim é coincidência, com a quantidade de opções que ele dá é normal que acerte algumas... Alias, há zonas destas que têm sismos diariamente. 
Há que ter muito cuidado neste tipo de questões tão sensíveis, olha se dizem que amanhã isto vai tudo ao ar com um sismo as pessoas acreditam... E depois???


----------



## Profetaa (15 Mai 2011 às 00:24)

Realmente é algo muito estranho e com o qual é necessário ter cuidado...
Mas....Sai de casa cerca das 11h e previam um sismo para a Russia , cheguei agora e qual o meu espanto quando repara que há cerca de 15 minutos houve um na Russia de Magnitude 5.2`Concordo com o Gil Algarvio, é necessario ter ponderação pois isto poderá provocar o Panico, mas......é muita coincidencia.....ou não....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mai 2011 às 10:26)

Profetaa disse:


> Realmente é algo muito estranho e com o qual é necessário ter cuidado...
> Mas....Sai de casa cerca das 11h e previam um sismo para a Russia , cheguei agora e qual o meu espanto quando repara que há cerca de 15 minutos houve um na Russia de Magnitude 5.2`Concordo com o Gil Algarvio, é necessario ter ponderação pois isto poderá provocar o Panico, mas......é muita coincidencia.....ou não....



Ok ok. Tudo bem, vamos pressupor que esta tal pessoa até acerta nos sismos e pronto. Mas eu quero saber como... Se existe algum teor cientifico nestas "previsões" e como, através de medição ou monitorização de forças electro-magnéticas? Força gravitacional?? Pressões acumuladas? 
Ou pensam e sonham que vão acontecer os sismos??


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2011 às 13:00)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Mas vamos lá ver uma coisa...
> Quem é este ele???!!!
> Temos aqui algum que perceba do assunto e tenha meios para lá chegar ou temos aqui um "profeta".
> Vamos lá ter cuidado com isto.. Se isto pega moda e as pessoas começam a acreditar neste tipo de coisas vão haver vagas de pânico e depois não se passa nada.
> ...



http://www.baladacuiabana.com.br/no...-previsao-de-terremoto-que-ocorreu-na-espanha

Não é profeta mas sim pesquisador tal como o artigo em cima indica. Diz que utiliza tecnologia e consegue prever sismos com 2 semanas de antecedência, mas não refere qual a tecnologia que utiliza. 

Com a tecnologia que hoje existe, quem sabe se alguém não consegue mesmo prever sismos. Se na área da meteorologia temos vindo a evoluir bastante, porque não acreditar na evolução na área da sismologia.

Eu só coloquei no fórum porque existe alguma fiabilidade dado os sismos acontecerem mesmo e não ser de profecias, porque todos vimos o pânico que existiu em Roma.


----------



## Lightning (15 Mai 2011 às 14:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não é profeta mas sim pesquisador tal como o artigo em cima indica. Diz que utiliza tecnologia e consegue prever sismos com 2 semanas de antecedência, mas não refere qual a tecnologia que utiliza.
> 
> *Com a tecnologia que hoje existe, quem sabe se alguém não consegue mesmo prever sismos. Se na área da meteorologia temos vindo a evoluir bastante, porque não acreditar na evolução na área da sismologia.*



Agora começo a compreender melhor essa página do twitter que apresentou. 

Concordo com a sua última afirmação, e penso que se realmente a tecnologia usada pelo pesquisador continuar a mostrar bons resultados de fiabilidade, talvez mais tarde, no futuro, a previsão de sismos venha a salvar muitas vidas.


----------



## Profetaa (16 Mai 2011 às 00:52)

Lightning disse:


> Agora começo a compreender melhor essa página do twitter que apresentou.
> 
> Concordo com a sua última afirmação, e penso que se realmente a tecnologia usada pelo pesquisador continuar a mostrar bons resultados de fiabilidade, talvez mais tarde, no futuro, a previsão de sismos venha a salvar muitas vidas.



Ainda em relação a este assunto vejam este site, após uma analise muito breve, parece-me que é onde esse pesquisador se baseia:


http://www.dutchsinse.com/blog/

e esste video do youtube:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Mai 2011 às 02:25)

Agora sim, eu também andei a pesquisar. Com isto a confirmar pela comunidade cientifica parece que damos um grande passo, embora de toda a maneira tenhamos de ter muito cuidado com isto e testar ao máximo a fidelidade desta tecnologia e do algoritmo de calculo!


----------



## fablept (19 Mai 2011 às 23:30)

> violento sismo abala turquia e provoca vítimas
> 
> um sismo de magnitude 5,9 na escala de richter abalou esta quinta-feira o oeste da turquia havendo relatos de feridos e mortos bem como de danos em vários edifícios na cidade de simav.
> 
> ...



@sapo


----------



## Alfacinha (20 Mai 2011 às 12:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Há alguns dias, tenho vindo a seguir no Twitter e ele prevê os sismos antes de acontecerem. http://twitter.com/#!/QuakeRedAlert





É inacreditável!!! Isso seria mesmo um passo gigantesco...


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2011 às 12:18)

Peço-vos que deixem de colocar aqui quaisquer previsões desse lixo de origem obscura no Brasil, já esta noite apaguei uma mensagem de sismos para as próximas horas em Espanha e França. Isso é lixo e pode criar alarme social e o MeteoPT não quer de forma alguma estar relacionado com coisas dessas se por acaso aparecer uma previsão idiota para Portugal. 

Se gostam, se acreditam, ponham nos vossos sites e blogues pessoais, sigam pessoalmente, façam o que vos apetecer, 
*mas aqui não coloquem nem comentem mais nenhuma previsão dessas* !


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jun 2011 às 11:27)

> *Magnitude 6.0 - SOUTH ISLAND OF NEW ZEALAND
> 2011 June 13 02:20:50 UTC *
> 
> Earthquake Details
> ...


http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc000466f.php#details




> *Nova Zelândia: Carro de portuguesa "engolido" por buraco criado por sismo*
> 
> 
> Christchurch, 13 jun (Lusa) -- Uma portuguesa residente em Christchurch descreveu hoje à Lusa os momentos de pânico que viveu com a sua família quando o carro em que viajavam foi parcialmente engolido por um buraco criado depois do sismo que abalou a região.
> ...


http://noticias.sapo.pt/lusa/artigo/12675545.html


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2011 às 21:18)

*Nova Zelândia à espera de tsunami após violento sismo*



> Um alerta de tsunami foi emitido após um violento sismo de 7.8 de magnitude ter abalado as ilhas Kermadec, ao largo da Nova Zelândia.
> 
> O Centro de Alertas de Tsunami do Pacífico emitiu o alerta para as regiões das ilhas, Tonga e Nova Zelândia. A formação do tsunami foi detectada na Ilha Raoul nas Kermadecs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jul 2011 às 21:43)

Registo deste sismo da estação EVO - Évora




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jul 2011 às 02:26)

Sismo de 7.2M ao largo do Japão, sem alerta de Tsunami.

Na zona do sismo 9M


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2011 às 02:15)

Há pouco um sismo de M6 a 130km de Santiago (Chile)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jul 2011 às 11:05)

Nova Zelândia registou 7500 sismos desde Setembro em Christchurch

Sismologistas registaram 7500 tremores de terra na cidade de Christchurch, depois do grande terramoto que atingiu a segunda maior cidade neozelandesa em Setembro.

foto John Kirk-Anderson/Reuters
Nova Zelândia registou 7500 sismos desde Setembro em Christchurch


O terramoto de 4 de Setembro não provocou uma grande destruição da cidade, dado que o epicentro se localizou a cerca de 50 quilómetros a oeste da cidade, mas contribuiu para desencadear outros dois sismos em Fevereiro e Junho.

O sismo de Fevereiro provocou a morte a 181 pessoas e devastou o centro da cidade.

Os constantes abalos provocaram um sentimento de insegurança na cidade, muitas pessoas abandonaram as suas casas definitivamente, mas outras permanecem no local, ainda mais agora quando se perfila um grande trabalho de reconstrução no horizonte.

Fonte:
JN
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1914513


----------



## jorgepaulino (29 Jul 2011 às 18:36)

Uma série na nossa vizinha Galiza:

1077518 	29/07/2011 	12:48:09 	42.8034 	-7.1959 	  	  	2.0 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077514 	29/07/2011 	12:32:01 	42.7980 	-7.2098 	  	  	2.0 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077556 	29/07/2011 	12:09:13 	42.7984 	-7.1996 	  	  	1.6 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077549 	29/07/2011 	12:02:34 	42.8018 	-7.2296 	  	  	1.6 	mbLg 	N TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077487 	29/07/2011 	11:47:47 	42.7882 	-7.2080 	  	  	2.1 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077526 	29/07/2011 	11:42:10 	42.7730 	-7.2008 	  	  	2.7 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077524 	29/07/2011 	11:40:41 	42.7865 	-7.2153 	7 	  	2.8 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077454 	29/07/2011 	11:37:45 	42.7679 	-7.2041 	  	Sentido 	3.2 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077592 	29/07/2011 	11:37:30 	42.7897 	-7.2105 	11 	  	2.1 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077587 	29/07/2011 	11:35:11 	42.8041 	-7.2115 	14 	  	1.9 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077438 	29/07/2011 	11:30:20 	42.7999 	-7.2054 	  	Sentido 	2.8 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077529 	29/07/2011 	11:29:33 	42.8013 	-7.2176 	13 	  	1.6 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077534 	29/07/2011 	11:25:55 	42.7692 	-7.2404 	14 	  	1.6 	mbLg 	N TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077511 	29/07/2011 	11:23:53 	42.7686 	-7.2353 	  	  	2.7 	mbLg 	N TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077382 	29/07/2011 	11:22:47 	42.7712 	-7.2107 	  	Sentido 	3.0 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]
1077535 	29/07/2011 	11:22:17 	42.7959 	-7.2196 	13 	  	1.7 	mbLg 	NE TRIACASTELA.LU 	[+]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Set 2011 às 17:23)

Forte terramoto abala o norte da Argentina

Um terramoto de 6,4 graus de magnitude foi hoje registado no norte da Argentina, na província de Santiago del Estero, mas o seu epicentro foi localizado a 600 quilómetros de profundidade, não havendo informações imediatas sobre danos ou vítimas, segundo o serviço geológico dos Estados Unidos.

Os especialistas do instituto geológico norte-americano indicaram que o terramoto ocorreu às 13:47 TMG, 30 km a oeste da localidade de Anatuya, uma pequena cidade da província argentina de Santiago del Estero.

Um forte tremor de 7 graus de magnitude atingiu em janeiro esta zona escassamente povoada.

Um terramoto de 6,1 graus matou duas pessoas na Argentina em fevereiro de 2010, horas após o devastador terramoto de 8,8 graus ocorrido no Chile, que deixou 500 mortos e foi seguido por um tsunami.


Registo da estação EVO.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
(É o segundo, o primeiro foi em FOX ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN ISLANDS)


----------



## irpsit (6 Set 2011 às 01:03)

Houve hoje um sismo 6.6 a noroeste do Toba, na Indonésia.

O sismo é relativamente perto do lago/caldeira, que é um dos "supervulcões".

Foi um sismo forte, mas de bastante profundidade, portanto creio não ser motivo para grandes preocupações para já.

De qualquer das maneiras já houve actividade vulcânicas reduzida após a super-erupção de há alguns milhares de anos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Sobre para 16 o número de mortos por causa do sismo que atingiu a Índia
Ontem

Pelo menos 16 pessoas morreram no sismo que afectou este domingo a Índia e o Nepal, com magnitude de 6,9 na escala de Richter, segundo fonte oficiais dos dois países.

O sismo, registado às 6.10 horas locais (13.40 horas de Lisboa) foi sentido na Índia, incluíndo na capital, e no Nepal, tendo sido registadas pelo menos duas fortes réplicas de magnitude 6,1 e 5,3.

Um primeiro balanço de vítimas dava conta de nove mortos, mas a estatística subiu para 16.

Na Índia registaram-se 11 mortos e pelo menos 50 feridos e no Nepal as autoridades contabilizaram cinco vítimas mortais e "dezenas de feridos".

O número total de vítimas e a avaliação dos estragos vai demorar algum tempo a apurar, na medida em que a região é pouco povoada e muitos dos seus habitantes vivem em zonas remotas, algumas das quais ficaram isoladas por causa de deslizamentos de terra provocados pelo sismo. 

Fonte:
JN


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2011 às 01:57)

Algo de muito curioso esta a acontecer aqui.... 57.929N 32.363W

Até ao momento e no espaço de 2 horas há 4 eventos na ordem de magnitude 5.

Vamos acompanhar


----------



## Cenomaniano (6 Out 2011 às 17:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Algo de muito curioso esta a acontecer aqui.... 57.929N 32.363W
> 
> Até ao momento e no espaço de 2 horas há 4 eventos na ordem de magnitude 5.
> 
> Vamos acompanhar



Referes-te a isto? _link_


----------



## fablept (6 Out 2011 às 20:03)

E não se sabe a quantidade de eventos mais pequenos naquela zona, devido à distancia do epicentro com os sismometros..

No ano passado tambem houve uma actividade parecida "perto" dos Açores:

MAP 4.8 2010/08/13 17:03:57 37.014 -32.895 19.4 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 4.8 2010/08/13 12:08:44 36.857 -32.983 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 4.8 2010/08/13 10:55:30 36.893 -32.991 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 5.4 2010/08/13 07:58:49 36.931 -32.934 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 5.1 2010/08/13 06:28:13 37.078 -32.992 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 4.7 2010/08/13 06:16:29 37.139 -33.005 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 5.4 2010/08/13 05:40:48 37.078 -32.821 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 4.7 2010/08/13 05:23:26 37.058 -32.809 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 4.8 2010/08/13 04:11:04 36.915 -32.907 11.2 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Out 2011 às 23:33)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Referes-te a isto? _link_



Sim então?


----------



## Teles (13 Out 2011 às 21:27)

Sismo de magnitude 6 abala Indonésia e lança o pânico .

tremor de terra aconteceu às 10h16 (03h16, hora portuguesa) a 40 quilómetros da costa Sul de Bali e a uma profundidade de 61 quilómetros, segundo o USGS, Serviço Geológico norte-americano.

Por seu lado, o Centro sismológico da Indonésia avaliou a magnitude do abalo em 6,8 e a sua profundidade em apenas dez quilómetros. Ainda assim acredita que a formação de um tsunami é pouco provável. O Centro de Alertas para Tsunamis, sediado no Havai, não emitiu qualquer aviso.

O sismo não fez nenhuma vítima e provocou estragos limitados, segundo um porta-voz da Agência nacional indonésia para as catástrofes naturais. Contudo, na estância balnear de Kuta, a Sul de Bali, instalou-se o pânico, contou Endro Tjahjono, responsável da agência. “Todos começaram a fugir dos edifícios, em pânico. Quando chegámos à rua apercebemo-nos de fissuras nas paredes”, acrescentou.

“Tudo tremia e as portas batiam”, testemunhou Stephanie Fleming, uma britânica que trabalha perto de Kuta.

A Indonésia situa-se no chamado “anel de fogo” do Pacífico, onde várias placas tectónicas continentais se juntam e provocam uma forte actividade vulcânica e sísmica. Mesmo que sejam frequentes, os sismos na Indonésia fazem sempre lembrar o sismo de magnitude superior a 9 ocorrido a 26 de Dezembro de 2004, ao largo da ilha de Sumatra. O tsunami que se seguiu afectou as costas de uma dezena de países do sudeste asiático e fez mais de 220 mil mortos.

O abalo sísmico de hoje ocorreu um dia depois de um exercício de alerta de tsunamis, efectuado em 20 países e destinado a testar um sistema que foi implementado depois do que aconteceu em 2004.


----------



## Cenomaniano (21 Out 2011 às 20:40)

7.5 Kermadec Islands


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2011 às 20:43)

*Sismo de 7.4 nas Ilhas Kermadec*



> Magnitude: 7.4
> 
> Date-Time
> 
> ...


http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usb0006b6p.php#details


----------



## Cenomaniano (23 Out 2011 às 12:17)

7.3 Eastern Turkey

Magnitude	Mw 7.3
Region	EASTERN TURKEY
Date time	2011-10-23 10:41:22.0 UTC
Location	38.86 N ; 43.48 E
Depth	        10 km


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 12:50)

Foi no leste da Turquia


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 13:03)

Muito possivelmente outra tragédia!!


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 13:13)

*Sismo de magnitude 7.3 abala Turquia*

Um sismo de magnitude 7.3 abalou ao final da manhã o leste da Turquia. O epicentro teve lugar a 35 quilómetros de Van, perto da fronteira com o Irão, a uma profundidade de 94,5 quilómetros.

De acordo com informações avançadas pela televisão turca NTV, foram destruídas várias casas na cidade de Van.

Há também relatos de que um edifício de sete pisos no centro daquela cidade do leste da Turquia terá desabado e que nesta altura as equipas de socorro tentam resgatar várias pessoas que ficaram presas nos destroços.

De acordo com o instituto norte-americano Geological Survey, o terramoto,  no leste da Turquia, atingiu uma magnitude de 6.6, enquanto o observatório  turco Kandilli determinou que a magnitude foi de 7.3. 


*Fonte*


----------



## fablept (23 Out 2011 às 14:06)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-cclZDH0XI"]10/23/2011 -- RAW first person shot of Eastern Turkey Earthquake- (USGS 7.2M) 6.6magnitude      - YouTube[/ame]

A quantidade de réplicas :
http://www.emsc-csem.org/#2


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (25 Out 2011 às 11:44)

Pequenho sismo en Cuevas de Almanzora (Almeria), 3,8º Richter e IV Intensidade en Mercalli.


----------



## Cenomaniano (28 Out 2011 às 22:04)

7.0 PERU  Não validado


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2011 às 22:28)

A USGS classifica-o como de 6.9



> *Magnitude 6.9 - NEAR THE COAST OF CENTRAL PERU*
> 
> Earthquake Details
> This event has been reviewed by a seismologist.
> ...


http://neic.usgs.gov/neis/eq_depot/2011/eq_111028_b0006fv2/neic_b0006fv2_l.html


----------



## Cenomaniano (5 Nov 2011 às 11:59)

4.7 - OKLAHOMA - 2011-11-05 07:12 UTC


----------



## Cenomaniano (6 Nov 2011 às 11:26)

5.6 - OKLAHOMA - 2011-11-06 03:53 UTC

link


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2012 às 17:23)

Felizmente o Japão é o País melhor preparado do mundo para este tipo de ocorrências: 



> J*apão: Registado sismo de 7, sem alerta de tsunami ou registo de vítimas e danos*
> 
> Um forte sismo com magnitude 7 foi sentido hoje na região de Tóquio, sem que haja registo imediato de vítimas ou danos.
> 
> ...


----------

